# Yet another 3style corners list (Jay McNeill, meh tier BLD solver)



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2016)

(Mostly posting this for Jack)

Some notes on this list.

- UBL buffer, standard for most people I think
- I favor not rotating as much as possible, so a lot of cases aren't even close to move optimal
- I'm still somewhat in the process of learning these. I already have a solution for every corner 3 cycle, but I'm re learning a bunch of them using good stuff I found in cube explorer or just stuff I found by hand later on that's even better
- One of the reasons I'm posting my algs is so that better BLD solvers can suggest better algs for some cases if they see something that looks slow or know of something better. I already know that some of my cases are inconsistent in the sense that I’ll favor more moves in RUD over LUD at random times, but yolo
- The algs are written in my letter scheme because I'm too lazy to convert it, but I'll leave a key for reference, and might add an image of my letter scheme later if people want that. It should be very easy to go from there 

That's pretty much it. When/if I learn 3style edges, I'll probably post them here too and get a mod to change the thread title. I'm still debating switching to turbo for edges just so I can have a better buffer piece. Until then, enjoy!



Spoiler: Corners






Spoiler: Key



A=UFL
B=URF
C=UBR
D=FLU
E=FDL
F=FRD
G=FUR
H=RFU
I=RDF
K=RBD
L=RUB
M=BRU
N=BDR
O=BLD
P=LDB
R=LFD
S=LUF
T=DLF
U=DBL
W=DRB
Y=DFR





Spoiler: A



AB: [U2 R’ x ; [R’ D2 R , U]]
AC: [U R’ x ; [R’ D2 R , U]]
AE: [U ; [R D2 R’ , U]]
**: [L’ D2 L , U]
AG: [x R’ U ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
AH: [x’ ; [D , R U’ R’]]
AI: [U’ ; [U’ , R’ D’ R]]
AK: [U ; [R D R’ , U]]
AL: [x ; [R’ U R , D’]]
AM: [x’ R U ; [R’ D R , U2]]
AN: [U’ , L D2 L’]
AO: [U2 ; [R’ D2 R , U]]
AP: [U ; [R D’ R’ , U]]
AR: [U2 ; [R’ D R , U]]
AT: [z’ x’ R ; [D2 , R U2 R’]
AU: [y z’ R’ ; [R’ D2 R , U2]] 
AW: [B2 , r U r’] 
AY: [r’ U’ r , F2]





Spoiler: B



BA: [U2 x R’ ; [U , R’ D2 R]]
BC: [x R2’ ; [D2 , R U R’]
BD: [x R2’ ; [D2 , R U2 R’]
BE: [U ; [R D2 R’ , U2]]
BF: [D’ [U2 , R’ D R]]
BI: [U2 , R’ D’ R]
BK: [U ; [R D R’ , U2]]
BL: [R D R’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
BM: [U2 x R’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
BN: [D’ ; [U2 , R’ D’ R]]
BO: [U2 , R’ D2 R]
BP: [U ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
BR: [U2 , R’ D R]
BS: [F ; [R’ D’ R , U2]]
BT: [F ; [R’ U R’ U’ R2 , F2]]
BU: [x’ ; [F2 , R’ U R’ U’ R2]]
BW: [U ; [R2 D R2 D’ R2 , U2]
BY: [U2 , R’ F’ R2 F R]





Spoiler: C



CA: [U x R’ ; [U , R’ D2 R]]
CB: [x R’ ; [U , R’ D2 R]]
CD: [F R’ F’ , L]
CE: [U , R D2 R’]
CF: [L’ D2 L , U’]
CG: [R’ , F’ L F]
CH: [U R2 ; [D , R’ U2 R]]
CI: [U ; [U , R’ D’ R]
CK: [U , R D R’]
CN: [D ; [U , R D’ R’]
CO: [U2 ; [R’ D2 R , U’]]
CP: [U , R D’ R’]
CR: [U ; [U , R’ D R]]
CS: [U R’ ; [U2 , R’ D’ R]]
CT: [z’ ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
CU: [z’ R2 ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
CW: [U , R2 D R2 D’ R2]
CY: [z’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]





Spoiler: D



DB: [x R’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]] 
DC: [L , F R’ F’]
DE: [z R’ ; [U’ , R’ D’ R]]
DF: [x ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
DG: [z ; [U , R’ D’ R]]
DH: [L , F R F’]
DI: [L , U’ R U]
DK: [z ; [U , R’ D2 R]]
DL: [U R U’ , L’] 
DM: [x’ R ; [R D2 R’ , U2]
DN: [U R’ U’ , L’]
DO: [F2 ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
DP: [z R ; [R D R’ , U]]
DR: [z R ; [R D R’ , U2]]
DT: [y’ R’ ; [D , R’ U2 R]]
DU: [z R’ ; [U2 , R’ D’ R]] 
DW: [x ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
DY: [z ; [R D2 R’ , U’]]





Spoiler: E



EA: [U2 ; [R D2 R’ , U’]
EB: [U’ ; [R D2 R’ , U2]]
EC: [R D2 R’ , U]
ED: [z R’ ; [R’ D’ R , U’]]
EF: [x ; [U’ , R’ D2 R]]
EG: [R ; [R D2 R’ , U]]
EH: [R’ D2 ; [R’ U R , D’]
EI: [D2 ; [R’ U R , D’]]
EK: [R D2 ; [R’ U R , D’]] 
EL: [F2 R ; [U , R D R’]]
EM: [R’ U’ R ; [D2 , R’ U2 R]]
EN: [D2 , R’ U R]
EO: [D R’ D’ ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
EP: [D2 ; [R’ U R , D]]
ES: [x U R’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
EU: [z’ R ; [R U R’ , D2]] 
EW: [x ; [R U’ R’ , D2]]
EY: [R2 ; [R D2 R’ , U]]





Spoiler: F



FA: [U , L’ D2 L] 
FB: [D’ ; [R’ D R , U2]]
FC: [U’ , L’ D2 L]
FD: [x ; [R’ D2 R , U2]]
FE: [x ; [R’ D2 R , U’]]
FG: [x ; [R’ D2 R , U]]
FH: [z’ R ; [R D’ R’ , U2]] 
FK: [R U2 R’ , D’] 
FL: [R U ; [R D R’ , U2]]
FM: [z ; [D2 , R2 U’ R2 U R2]]
FN: R D R2 D' R2 U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R
FO: [R U2 R’ , D2]
FP: [R U ; [R D’ R’, U2]]
FR: [R U2 R’ , D]
FS: [U R’ U ; [R D R’ , U2]]
FT: [z’ ; [R2 U R2’ U’ R2 , D2]]
FU: [D’ R ; [D , R U2 R’]]
FW: [x ; [D2 , L U2 L’]]





Spoiler: G



GA: [x R’ U’ ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
GC: [F’ L F , R’]
GD: [z ; [R’ D’ R , U]]
GE: [R ; [U , R D2 R’]]
GF: [x ; [U , R’ D2 R]]
GI: [D’ R ; [U , R D2 R’]]
GK: [R U2 ; [R’ D’ R , U’]] 
GL: [R ; [U , R D R’]]
GM: R U R2’ D R2 D’ R2’ U’ R2 D R2’ D’ R
GN: [z’ U’ ; [R’ D2 R , U2]]
GO: [R U2 R’ ; [D2 , R U’ R’]]
GP: [R ; [U , R D’ R’]]
GR: [R U2 ; [R’ D R , U’]]
GS: [U’ R ; [R D R’ ; U2]]
GT: [z U’ ; [R’ D’ R , U2]]
GU: [U R2 ; [D2 , R U’ R’]]
GW: [x D ; [R’ U’ R , D2]]
GY: [z’ ; [U’ , R’ D2 R]]





Spoiler: H



HA: [x’ ; [R U’ R’ , D]]
HC: [U R ; [U2 , R D R’]]
HD: [F R F’ , L]
HE: [R’ D ; [R’ U R , D]]
HF: U2 R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R U’
HI: [R’ , F L2 F’]
HK: [z’ ; [U2 , R D’ R’]]
HL: [R , U’ L’ U]
HM: [R’ ; [R’ D’ R , U2]]
HN: [R’ U ; [R’ D’ R , U]
HO: [z’ ; [R’ U2 R , D’]]
HP: [R’ D ; [R’ U R , D2]]
HR: [x’ ; [R U’ R’ , D2]]
HS: [R’ ; [R’ U R’ U’ R2 ; F2]]
HT: [x’ ; [L2 , U’ R U]]
HU: [U2 R ; [R D’ R’ , U]]
HW: [R2 U’ ; [R D R’ , U2]]
HY: [x’ ; [R U’ R’ , D’]]





Spoiler: I



IA: [U’ ; [R’ D’ R , U’]]
IB: [R’ D’ R , U2]
IC: [U ; [R’ D’ R , U]]
ID: [z ; [R’ D R , U]] 
IE: [D ; [R’ U R , D]]
IG: [D’ R ; [R D2 R’ , U]]
IH: [x ; [U L2 U’, R’]
IK: [x ; [U L2 U’, R]
IL: [R2 , U’ L’ U]
IM: [R’ U’ ; [R D R’ , U2]]
IN: [D , R’ U R]
IO: [R’ D’ ; [R U2 R’ , D’]]
IP: [D ; [R’ U R , D2]]
IR: [R’ D’ ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
IS: [R’ U R’ U’ R2 , F2]
IT: [z’ [R U R’ , D2]] 
IU: [U2 R ; [R D’ R’ , U’]]
IW: R U2 R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R’ U’ R’





Spoiler: K



KA: [U2 ; [R D R’ , U’]
KB: [U’ ; [R D R’ , U2]]
KC: [R D R’ , U]
KD: [z ; [R’ D2 R , U]]
KE: [R D ; [R’ U D , D]] 
KF: [D’ , R U2 R’]
KG: [R U ; [R’ D’ R , U]]
KH: [z’ ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
KI: [x ; [R , U L2 U’]]
KL: [R’ , U’ L’ U]
KM: R2’ U2 R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R U’ R2
KO: [D’ ; [R U2 R’ , D’]]
KP: [R D ; [R’ U R , D2]]
KR: [D’ ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
KS: [U’ R U ; [R’ D’ R , U2]]
KT: [U R’ ; [R’ D R , U]
KU: [U R’ ; [R’ D2 R , U]]
KY: [D R ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]





Spoiler: L



LA: [x’ ; [U’ , R’ D R]]
LB: R’ U2 R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R U’ R
LD: [L’ , U R U’]
LE: [F2 R2 ; [D , R’ U R]]
LF: [R U’ ; [R D R’ , U2]]
LG: [R ; [R D R’ , U]]
LH: [U’ L’ U , R]
LI: [U’ L’ U , R2]
LK: [U’ L’ U , R’]
LN: [R’ U R ; [U2 , R D R’]]
LO: [L , U R U’] 
LP: [R2 D ; [R’ U R , D2]]
LR: [x ; [D’ , R’ U2 R]]
LS: [U’ R’ x ; [R’ D2 R , U2]]
LT: [L2 , U R U’]
LU: [D’ R ; [D’ , R U2 R’]]
LW: [R ; [D’ , R U2 R’]]
LY: [R2 U ; [R’ D’ R , U]]





Spoiler: M



MA: [x’ R U’ ; [R’ D R , U2]
MB: [U2 x R2’ ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
MD: [x’ R ; [U2 , R D2 R’]]
ME: [R’ U R ; [D2 , R’ U2 R]]
MF: [z ; [R2 U’ R2 U R2 , D2]]
MG: R’ D R2 D’ R2’ U R2 D R2’ D’ R2 U’ R’
MH: [R’ ; [U2 , R’ D’ R]]
MI: [R’ U ; [R D R’ , U2]]
MK: x’ R D’ R2’ D R2 U’ R2’ D’ R2 D R2’ U R x 
MN: [x’ R ; [U2 , R D R’]]
MO: [R’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]] 
MP: [R’ U ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
MR: [R’ ; [U2 , R’ D R]] 
MS: U R’ D R2 D’ R2’ U R2 D R2’ D’ R2 U’ R’ U’ 
MT: [y’ ; [R’ U R’ U’ R2 , F2]] 
MU: [x’ R’ ; [F2 , R’ U R’ U’ R2]] 
MW: [L ; [L D2 L’ , U2]]
MY: [R’ D’ ; [U2 , R’ D’ R]]





Spoiler: N



NA: [L D2 L’ , U’]
NB: [D’ ; [R’ D’ R , U2]]
NC: [D R D’ R’ , U]
ND: [L’ , U R’ U’]
NE: [R’ U R , D2]
NF: R' U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R'
NG: [z’ U ; [R’ D2 R , U2]]
NH: [R’ U2 ; [R’ D’ R , U’]]
NI: [R’ U R , D]
NL: [R’ U R ; [R D R’ , U2]]
NM: [x’ R ; [R D R’ , U2]]
NO: [L , U R’ U’]
NP: [R’ U R , D’]
NR: [R’ U ; [U , R’ D R]]
NS: [F2 ; [R’ U R , D]]
NT: [z ; [U2 , R D’ R’]]
NU: [D2 R’ ; [D2 , R’ U R] 
NY: [z’ ; [U , R’ D2 R]]





Spoiler: O



OA: [U’ ; [R’ D2 R , U’]]
OB: [R’ D2 R , U2]
OC: [U ; [R’ D2 R , U]]
OD: [F2 ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
OE: [D R’ D ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
OF: [D2 , R U2 R’]
OG: [R U R’ ; [D2 , R U R’]]
OH: [z’ ; [D’ , R’ U2 R]
OI: [R’ D2 ; [R U2 R’ , D]]
OK: [D2 ; [R U2 R’ , D]]
OL: [U R U’ , L]
OM: [R2 ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
ON: [U R’ U’ , L]
OR: [D2 ; [R U2 R’ , D’]]
OS: [F ; [R’ D2 R , U2]]
OT: [y R2 ; [D2 , R U R’]]
OW: [R ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
OY: [U R2 U’ , L]





Spoiler: P



PA: [U2 ; [R D’ R’ , U’]]
PB: [U’ ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
PC: [R D’ R’ , U]
PD: [z R ; [U , R D R’]]
PE: [D’ ; [R’ U R , D’]]
PF: [R U’ ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
PG: [R2 ; [D’ , R’ U R]]
PH: [R’ D’ ; [R’ U R , D2]]
PI: [D’ ; [R’ U R , D2]]
PK: [R D’ ; [R’ U R , D2]]
PL: [R2 D’ ; [R’ U R’ , D2]]
PM: [R’ U’ ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
PN: [D’ , R’ U R]
PR: [F U2 ; [R D’ R’ , U’]]
PS: [F U’ ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
PT: [F2 U’ ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
PW: [z’ R’ ; [U , R’ D2 R]]
PY: [R’ ; [D’ , R’ U R]]





Spoiler: R



RA: [U’ ; [R’ D R , U’]]
RB: [R’ D R , U2]
RC: [U ; [R’ D R , U]]
RD: [z R ; [U2 , R D R’]]
RF: [D , R U2 R’]
RG: [R U ; [R’ D R , U]] 
RH: [x’ ; [D2 , R U’ R’]]
RI: [R’ D ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
RK: [D ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
RL: [x ; [R’ U2 R , D’]]
RM: [R’ ; [R’ D R , U2]]
RN: [R’ U ; [R’ D R , U]]
RO: [D ; [R U2 R’ , D]]
RP: [F U ; [R D’ R’ , U]]
RS: [U’ R U ; [R’ D R , U2]]
RU: [D’ R ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
RW: [R ; [D , R U2 R’]]
RY: [R2 U ; [R’ D R , U]]





Spoiler: S



SB: [F ; [U2 , R’ D’ R]] 
SC: [U R’ ; [R’ D’ R , U2]] 
SE: [x U R’ ; [R’ D2 R , U2]] 
SF: [U R’ U’ ; [R D R’ , U2]]
SG: [U’ R ; [U2 , R D R’]]
SH: [R’ F2 ; [R’ U R’ U’ R2 , F2’]]
SI: [F2 , R’ U R’ U’ R2] 
SK: [U’ R U’ ; [R’ D’ R , U2]] 
SL: [U’ R’ x ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
SM: U R U R2’ D R2 D’ R2’ U’ R2 D R2’ D’ R U’ 
SN: [F2 ; [D , R’ U R]]
SO: [F ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]] 
SP: [F U ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
SR: [U’ R U’ ; [R’ D R , U2]]
ST: [U R’ ; [R’ D R , U2]]
SU: z R’ D R2 D’ R2’ U R2 D R2’ D’ R2 U’ R’ z’ 
SW: [R U’ R U R2’ , B2] 
SY: [F ; [U2 , R’ D R]]





Spoiler: T



TA: [x’ y R ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
TB: [F’ ; [R’ U R’ U’ R2 , F2]
TC: [z’ ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
TD: [y’ R’ ; [R’ U2 R , D]] 
TF: [z’ ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U’ R2]]
TG: [z U ; [R’ D’ R , U2]]
TH: [x’ , U’ R U , L2]]
TI: [z’ ; [D2 , R U R’]]
TK: [U R’ ; [U , R’ D R]]
TL: [z ; [R D R’ , U2]]
TM: [y’ ; [F2 , R’ U R’ U’ R2]]
TN: [z ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
TO: [y R’ [U , R’ D2 R]]
TP: [F2 U ; [R D’ R’ , U2]]
TS: [U R’ ; [U2 , R’ D R]]
TU: [y’ z R ; [U2 , R D2 R’]]
TW: [D ; [R B’ R B R2 , D2]]
TY: [z ; [R D2 R’ , U2]]





Spoiler: U



UA: [x’ y R’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
UB: [x’ ; [R’ U R’ U’ R2 , F2]]
UC: [z’ R ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
UD: [z R2 ; [D’ , R U2 R’]]
UE: [z’ R ; [D2 , R U R’]]
UF: [D’ R ; [R U2 R’ , D]]
UG: [U R’ ; [U’ , R’ D2 R]]
UH: [U2 R ; [U , R D’ R’]]
UI: [U2 R ; [U’ , R D’ R’]]
UK: [U R’ ; [U , R’ D2 R]]
UL: [D’ R ; [R U2 R’ , D’]]
UM: [x’ R’ ; [R’ U R’ U’ R2 , F2]]
UN: x’ U R’ D R2 D’ R2’ U R2 D R2’ D’ R2 U’ R’ U’ x
UR: [D’ R ; [R U2 R’ , D2]]
US: z R U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R z’
UT: [z x’ R2 ; [D2 , R’ U2 R]]
UW: [z’ R2 ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
UY: [D2 , R B’ R B R2]





Spoiler: W



WA: [r U r’ , B2]
WB: [U’ ; [R2 D R2 D’ R2 , U2]] 
WC: [R2 D R2 D’ R2 , U]
WD: [x ; [D2 , R U2 R’]]
WE: [x ; [D2 , R U’ R’]]
WF: [x ; [L U2 L’ , D2]
WG: [x ; [L U’ L’ , D2]]
WH: [R2 U ; [R D R’ , U2]]
WI: [x ; [D2 , R2 U R2 U’ R2]]
WL: [R2 ; [U2 , R’ D’ R]]
WM: [L ; [U2 , L D2 L’]]
WO: [R2 ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]] 
WP: [z’ R2 ; [D2 , R U R’]]
WR: [R2 ; [U2 , R’ D R]
WS: [B2 , R U’ R U R2]
WT: [D’ ; [R B’ R B R2 , D2]]
WU: [z R’ ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
WY: [x ; [D2 , R U R’]





Spoiler: Y



YA: [F2’ , r’ U’ r]
YB: [R’ F’ R2 F R , U2]
YC: [z’ ; [R’ D2 R , U2]] 
YD: [z ; [U’ , R D2 R’] 
YE: [R2 ; [U , R D2 R’]] 
YG: [z’ ; [R’ D2 R , U’]
YH: [x’ ; [D’ , R U’ R’]] 
YK: [D R2 ; [U2 , R’ D2 R]]
YL: [R2 U2 ; [R’ D’ R , U’]]
YM: [R’ D’ ; [R’ D’ R , U2]]
YN: [z’ ; [R’ D2 R , U]] 
YO: [z ; [U , R D2 R’]]
YP: [R2 ; [U , R D’ R’]]
YR: [R2 U2 ; [R’ D R , U’]
YS: [F ; [R’ D R , U2]]
YT: [x ; [U’ R’ U , L2]] 
YU: [l U’ R U R’ l’ , D2]
YW: [x ; [R U R’ , D2]]


----------



## Altha (Jan 4, 2016)

whooooo about time ty


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! I'm part way through at the moment!


----------



## Hari (Feb 1, 2016)

Found a mistake in the letter pair RP. It should be [F U; [U, R D' R'] ]. Nice list though. I'm changing some of mine based off of this


----------



## ottozing (Feb 1, 2016)

Hari said:


> Found a mistake in the letter pair RP. It should be [F U; [U, R D' R'] ]. Nice list though. I'm changing some of mine based off of this



Actually I think the inverse is what you mean, fixed it though 

Now that I know people are actually using this list though, I might update it with a handful of better comms I've found.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 16, 2016)

For the case UC (UBL DBL UBR) i use D r2 U R2 U' r2 D R2 D2. It's the same alg that you use but it saves a rotation, and you said how you hate rotations.


----------



## Altha (Feb 27, 2016)

UW on your list does WC instead, pls fix


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 3, 2016)

is this updated?
cause if it is i'm just going to learn the whole list


----------



## ottozing (May 3, 2016)

Nah, haven't looked at this list in a long time. I've been meaning to update it several times but it's so much work


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (May 4, 2016)

you don't have to update it all in one go, you can do it over a period of time.
just let us know which parts you have updated if you do update anything.


----------



## leeo (May 22, 2016)

Here is a shortened summary of the corner letter system; Singmaster name is on the left, and the assigned letters follow on the right.

```
UFL=ADS URF=BHG UBR=CML FDL=ETR
FRD=FIY ULB=JQV RBD=KNW BLD=OPU
```


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 6, 2017)

Sooo I shouldn't learn from this because it's not updated? For anyone reading this, where could I find an updated, good list (or selection of algs)?


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Sooo I shouldn't learn from this because it's not updated? For anyone reading this, where could I find an updated, good list (or selection of algs)?


Here you go mate.


Spoiler



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/a-collection-of-bld-algorithms-lists.65238/



But obviously you should also try making your own as to suit your turning style and general preference.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 6, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Here you go mate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, I got to this thread off of that thread, but those are all individual people's alg lists. Is there some place where there is multiple algs for each case (UBL Corners) compiled into the same file or page?

Or should I be making up my own for 80% of the cases? Then looking to those for the difficult ones


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Yeah, I got to this thread off of that thread, but those are all individual people's alg lists. Is there some place where there is multiple algs for each case (UBL Corners) compiled into the same file or page?
> 
> Or should I be making up my own for 80% of the cases? Then looking to those for the difficult ones



To the first question - Not that i know of, but if you do find something like that i would love to be told 

And secondly, in my opinion, yeah. It will be more awkward at first (finding good insertions) but as you go on it will become much easier and also much more fun and they will stick in your memory better.

For example you may start out with an alg like this (UBL> UFL> RDF, first letter being the target area)


Spoiler



[R2 F; [R, U' L' U]]


And then realize in the middle of a solve you could have just done this


Spoiler



[U', L D' L']



So i guess what i'm saying is write them down, don't be afraid to mess around and they'll usually end up coming to you. And then when you feel lost have a look around at other people insertions.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Yeah, I got to this thread off of that thread, but those are all individual people's alg lists. Is there some place where there is multiple algs for each case (UBL Corners) compiled into the same file or page?
> 
> Or should I be making up my own for 80% of the cases? Then looking to those for the difficult ones


I'm in the same situation as you. I wish Ishaan Agrawal would release his So far I've just been making my own, which is okay, but a single document to refer to to make sure I'm not missing quicker cycles would help me improve and avoid learning my own (relatively) bad ones unknowingly. Anyway, good luck on this journey friend.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 28, 2017)

IW: R U2 R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ *R'* U’ R’
IW: R U2 R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ *R* U’ R’

For anyone in case they were wondering.


----------

